# Foam Armor?



## Brill (Apr 8, 2016)

@Etype, I think you'll soon be out of a job...well, maybe not. The vid is cool nevertheless.

Metal Foam Armor Disintegrates Bullets : DNews


----------



## Gunz (Apr 8, 2016)

Amazing stuff. Some more detail with tables and graphs.

Ballistic performance of composite metal foams


----------



## Salt USMC (Apr 8, 2016)

That's really cool!


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 8, 2016)

Hopefully tests out better than that Dragon Scale stuff or whatever it was.


----------



## Brill (Apr 8, 2016)

Dragon skin


----------



## Etype (Apr 8, 2016)

That's impressive, I want to see more though. The lighter weight part is what really interests me.

The metallic plate armor used now will stop 7.62x54 AP in a similar manner, and will usually several hits until it cracks. I shot one 19 times with M855 at 25m before it broke in half.

I'm not sure how that .30-06 test round performs, buts I'm sure it's hotter than 7.62x54.


----------



## Brill (Apr 8, 2016)

Etype said:


> The metallic plate armor used now will stop 7.62x54 AP in a similar manner, and will usually several hits until it cracks. I shot one 19 times with M855 at 25m before it broke in half.



Hajji isn't going to give you that kind of accuracy. Chechens probably but not folks who read from right to left.


----------



## Etype (Apr 8, 2016)

lindy said:


> Hajji isn't going to give you that kind of accuracy. Chechens probably but not folks who read from right to left.


Yeah, you'll die from all the holes in your arms and legs by the time they hit your plate more than twice.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 10, 2016)

Metal foams are something that's been a long time coming. The biggest issue is uniformity of bubbles within the foam, as more often than not it's typically constructed as a closed cell foam design with an outer, able-to-be-handled layer. 

Which is yet another reason we should be going hard into space, transit methods, space elevators bla de blah.... because a minimal gravity environment would allow for more uniformity as well as use of inert gas injection (internal rust prevention) if you're using ferrous materials.


----------



## Etype (Apr 12, 2016)

Ranger Psych said:


> Which is yet another reason we should be going hard into space, transit methods, space elevators bla de blah.... because a minimal gravity environment would allow for more uniformity as well as use of inert gas injection (internal rust prevention) if you're using ferrous materials.


... and I hear they're going to need some high-speed 18Bs to spearhead the new door gunner program!


----------



## Gunz (Apr 12, 2016)

_"--shines the name, shines the name of Rodger Young!"_


----------

